# [SOLVED] DVD burning with Nero failure...



## mrben527 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello again, it doesn't look like software is your focus on this forum but this site has been so helpful in the past I thought I'd give it a try:

I recently replaced by DVD burner and it came with Nero Start Smart Essentials. Since then I've been making my own 3 hour film which can barely fit on an 8G DVD+R. I have a couple other freeware DVD burner software but Nero seems to be the only one that recognizes the capacity of the 8G DVDs.

I was able to burn a prototype for my film and after finding all it's many flaws began editing again, however when I was ready to burn my final copy it fails right at the very end. I've tried several ways to try and get around it but it doesn't seem to change anything. I've kept the burn speed as slow as possible as the first time I had it on max and the quality was terrible. 

After it fails it gives me a failure log, which says 

[03:17:15] NeroVision 3:08:00 AM	#42 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 2236
[03:17:15] NeroVision Perform layer 1 to 2 jump before writing at address 2080736 (1FBFE0h)
[03:17:15] NeroVision 
[03:17:15] NeroVision 3:16:34 AM	#43 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 245
[03:17:15] NeroVision <D: HP DVD Writer 1270r> start writing Lead-Out at LBA 4088256 (3E61C0h), length 0 blocks
[03:17:15] NeroVision 
[03:17:15] NeroVision 3:16:34 AM	#44 Phase 43 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 259
[03:17:15] NeroVision Writing lead-out
[03:17:15] NeroVision 
[03:17:15] NeroVision 3:17:15 AM	#45 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 904
[03:17:15] NeroVision EndDAO: Last written address 4088256
[03:17:15] NeroVision 
[03:17:15] NeroVision 3:17:15 AM	#46 CDR -1135 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1837
[03:17:15] NeroVision Write error
[03:17:15] NeroVision D: HP DVD Writer 1270r
[03:17:15] NeroVision 
[03:17:15] NeroVision 3:17:15 AM	#47 TRANSFER -24 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1837
[03:17:15] NeroVision Could not perform end of Disc-at-once
[03:17:15] NeroVision 
[03:17:15] NeroVision 3:17:15 AM	#48 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 1452
[03:17:15] NeroVision SetDriveCaps: Set LAST LBA of layer 1 to 0
[03:17:15] NeroVision 
[03:17:15] NeroVision 3:17:15 AM	#49 Phase 38 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 275
[03:17:15] NeroVision Burn process failed at 8x (11,080 KB/s)
[03:17:15] NeroVision 
[03:17:15] NeroVision Existing drivers:
[03:17:15] NeroVision Registry Keys:
[03:17:15] NeroVision HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon
[03:17:15] ExpressUI Burn process failed with status 3
[03:17:18] AMCLib Setting BURN lock on target drive to FALSE returned 0
[03:17:35] AMCUIBase Setting 'ENU' as Nero File Dialog language

Does anyone have any idea what I could do to get it to burn right? These 8G discs are expensive and I've already wasted 6...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD burning with Nero failure...*

The only thing of use is the error itself: "[03:17:15] NeroVision Write error"

Which could be caused by any number of things. My first thought would be media. As you haven't included the whole Nero log, I can't verify what you are using. In any case, you should be using Verbatim. Any other brand is trial and error with your burner and software.


----------



## mrben527 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: DVD burning with Nero failure...*

I've been using Memorex dual layer DVD+R and at every retail store I've checked that's the only 8.5G producer. I don't think I've ever seen Verbatim brand. Any idea as to why it burned the first time and never since? I'll try looking for Verbatim DVDs but is there any alternative way I can work around this problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: DVD burning with Nero failure...*

Hi you could try this http://www.dvdflick.net/guide/index_en.html though you might need to use the iso function and then burn it with img burn http://www.dvdflick.net/download.php http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6908392_use-dvd-flick-burn-dvd.html http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD burning with Nero failure...*

Likely because Memorex is a low quality media.

Read here: http://www.digitalfaq.com/reviews/dvd-media.htm

As I stated, using brands other than Verbatim are trial and error. Sometimes they work, sometimes not, often with mixed results. It often boils down to DVD burner and the burner firmware. You can check to see if there is a newer firmware for your burner, but before you do that, I strongly urge you to buy and use Verbatim media.


----------



## mrben527 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: DVD burning with Nero failure...*

Thanks to you both for your advice. I ended up finding Verbatim DVDs at the nearest FRY's, tried burning one final time and IT WORKED! Now I can rest easy... til next week's troubleshooting. Thanks again!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: DVD burning with Nero failure...*

Hi your welcome Dogg knows his discs


----------

